# So proud!!! First leg in Open A (CDX)



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Cody and I got our first leg for our open A (CDX title) today at an ALLBREED show in DeKalb IL.















I am so proud of my boy.... I was very nervous, since allbreed shows are not the easiest ones to enter... all those goldens and border collies that always come to first places, those are tough to beat.. BUT we got FIRST PLACE with a score of 189... that tells you how strict the judge was....
We had 20 dogs entered in Open A and three qualified...








Cody's heeling could have been better... rather than lagging he forged... which IMO is better than lagging, but not good nevertheless.. His figure eight was nice, better than ever in training. His down on recall was nice. HE did not hesitate and downed immadiately. His dumbbell retrive was nice, not fast but not the slowest either. He jumps 30" in the tall jump and 60" in the broad jump... He had a little bit of a crooked finish after the broad jump... but I don't care we qualified!!!!! 
His 3-minute sit stay and 5-minute down-stay out of sight was nice. Obviously I don't know how he did, except that he did not move








I love you my big boy!!!!!







HE is getting a nice marrow bone tonight!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Paivi and Cody!!! I know how tough it can be to qualify in Open


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Paivi...and Cody.. THAT's EXCELLENT NEWS!! I know personally how hard Open classes are.. BIG Congratulations to you two!!! Doing the little happy dance here in MD. LOL.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Paivi, that is AWESOME!!!







to you!! I've been checking the board all evening to see if you were going to post or not.
Bet you can't wait to tell Vince


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Paivi and Cody!! That's a great achievement.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Yeah Trish and Lynn... it can be hard... like I said out of 20 dogs there were only 3 that qualified... I am happy that we did... now two more to go...
Nicky... LOL... CANNOT WAIT till Wednesday when I get to tell Vince...." so how did you do"... We got first!!!!!!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Yes, very nice performance. I got to see it in person!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, thats sounds very nice, A BIG


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Now Chris... where is your bragg about your little girl??????


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Congrats again on a very nice performance. I do have it on video.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is the video, if anyone is interested.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTTOc6oZ0Y8

Thanks Denise for sending it and videoing it!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupNow Chris... where is your bragg about your little girl??????


Well Ms. Denise has not sent me the video yet....


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Chris, make sure you send me the video.....I'd love to see it!!

Paivi, you and Cody did great! Great video Denise


----------

